# Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln



## snow21 (3. Juli 2015)

Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln

Ich war vor kurzem auf Lanzarote und hatte nicht wirklich viel über die Beantragung der Angellizenz gefunden und auch meist waren die Infos im Internet einfach veraltert.

Ich habe euch hier mal einen kleinen Guide zum Angeln auf den Kanaren zusammen gestellt. 

Ihr erfahrt hier wo/wie/wann/was usw gemacht werden muss damit Ihr richtig Angelt und viel Fisch fangt.

Ich habe auch einige Bilder hinzugefügt so dass das Urlaubsgefühl aufkommt.

Im Anhang findet ihr eine PDF, einfach runter laden und sich alles anschauen.

Die Formatieren im Forum ist nicht so wie ich das haben wollte und in Word ging es einfach schneller für mich. 

Hier ein Virustoal Scan so das man 
SHA256:                        3cfc6c33f8c5de36e63c008c32d1d4ccb773f9b59c8509ec416462498b765           
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...9b59c8509ec416462498b765/analysis/1435943863/

Hier die PDF -- 6.43 MB-- Acrobatreader wird benötigt
angeln_lanzarote.pdf
klick mich pdf


Hier die DOC 79,01 MB - Word wird benötigt oder Openoffice
klick mich word
:vik:
Dann viel Spass im Urlaub

14.04.2017
Habe gerade das Video noch auf youtube gefunden
Ein wirklich sehr gutes Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td7_BAWtvrQ


----------



## mlkzander (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

hast dir viel mühe gegeben

danke dafür

meinste im dezember fängt man auch was auf lanzarote?

bin über weihnachten/sylvester da


----------



## snow21 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

ich bin vom 17.12 bis zum 31.12 auf lanzarote

zu der zeit soll es dort laut schwiegereltern immer so 20° sein aber das macht nichts, die fische sollen dort immer gut beißen. werde diesmal gezielter auf barrakuda und klippenbarsche angeln. 

hatte diesmal eher auf alles geangelt was beissen kann ^^ hatte angst nichts zu fangen aber das geht mit den tipps die ich gegeben habe nicht 

nachher hat man echt kaum noch lust auf die mittelgrossen fischen ist fast so wie grundeln in den seen und flüssen.

ich habe auch viel mit gummi und wobbler an den steinkanten gefischt aber leider nichts gefangen muss aber dazu sagen das ich auch meist erst ca. um 10-12 uhr mittags am wasser war oder abends ab 18-23 uhr hier wurden aber meist eher die barsche gefangen die aber sehr viel spass machen. nur auf wobbler und gummi bezogen.

hatte mich auch mit einem verrückten belgier und seinem sohn (super nett) unterhalten. die haben von den klippen  links unten gesehen geangelt - die höhe soll hier ca. 50 meter betragen. heraus kam das sie meist ab 5-6 uhr morgens angefangen hatten zu angeln und mit wobbler sehr gut barsche und auch sehr viele baracuda gefangen hatten. nachteil ich habe totale höhenangst. vieleicht kann das ja noch jemand gebrauchen.
habe mal die koordinaten kurz rausgesucht die mir gezeigt wurden. leider war es sonntag und der belgier ist am abend geflogen 
er meinte auch das hier ein angler wohnen soll der sehr offen ist und keine gelegenheit scheut mit jemanden angeln zu gehen. das kann ich leider nicht sagen da ich selber mich an die klippen nicht ranwage 

so zu den daten
Calle Monta/a Roja, 199
35580 Yaiza, Las Palmas, Spanien
koordiaten google maps: 28.878723, -13.876158

wenn ich dran denke werde ich dann auch noch mehr bilder posten.

dank dir für das feedback

auch ein petri für den schönen wels - solch einen muss ich auch noch mal im rhein fangen ^^ lg snow21


----------



## snow21 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hier noch die Adresse von Fuerte werde es die Tage auch mal im Guide eintragen wen ich dran denke

ich fahr nächstes jahr 2 wochen mal nach fuerteventura angeln und bereite mich jetzt schon einmal darauf vor. vorfreude im winter ^^

seite
http://fuerteventura-live.de/forum/index.php/Thread/5108-Angeln-und-Boot-mieten-in-Morro-Jable/
Hi,
kleine Info vorab:
um auf Fuerteventura zu Angeln benötigt man eine Erlaubnis, welche man  von der Cabildo (Stadtverwaltung) bei folgender Adresse erhalten kann:
Consejeria de Agricultura, Ganaderia y Pesca
 Calle Lucha Canaria, 112
 Puerto del Rosario
 35600
 Fuerteventura
 Tel: (+34) 928 53 12 03
Selbstfahrerboote fürs Angeln wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen.
Charterboote gibt es dagegen in jedem grösseren Ort, ist aber für eine Person teuer.
Z.B: dpesca.com/de/angeln-in-fuerteventura.html


----------



## Lionfish (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hallo,

ich war letztes Jahr auf Gran Canaria und habe dort auch eine Angellizenz besorgt. Bin auch gerade wieder dabei, Reisepläne zu machen um im März oder so wieder hinzufahren 

Dann will ich auch mal ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern:


Auf Gran Canaria bekommt man die Lizenz bei der Gemeindeverwaltung in Las Palmas. Adresse:


_Consejería de Agricultura, Ganaderia, Pesca y Aguas_
_Avda. Alcalde José Ramírez Bethencourt, 22
                35071 Las Palmas
Gran Canaria

_
Fürs Meeresangeln braucht ihr eine Lizenz der *Klasse 3*_ (pesca deportiva de superficie).

_Öffnungszeiten sind montags bis freitags 9-14 Uhr, von Juli bis September 9-13 Uhr. Es gibt einen großen öffentlichen Parkplatz direkt vor der Tür. Unbedingt daran denken, *Personalausweis UND* *Reisepass* dabei zu haben. Sonst gibt's wenn man Pech hat tatsächlich keine Lizenz. Gegen Einzahlung von 15 Euro bei der nahegelegenen Filiale der Banco Santander bekommt ihr dann die Angellizenz ausgehändigt. 


Wer des Spanischen mächtig ist, der sollte sich in jedem Fall die Info-Seiten übers Angeln der Regionalverwaltung der Kanaren ansehen. Dort gibt es Informationen zu erlaubten Angelmethoden, Schonmaßen, geschützten Arten usw usf:

http://cabildo.grancanaria.com/web/programa-aplica/inicio

(dort gibts auch ein sehr nützliches Handbuch zum Download mit Bildern von den einheimischen Fischarten)


Die Kontrolle der Einhaltung dieser Bestimmungen wird - gelinde gesagt - lax gehandhabt. Ich habe vor Ort viel mit erfahrenen einheimischen Anglern gesprochen, die mir gesagt haben dass sie seit 20 Jahren regelmässig angeln und noch nie kontrolliert worden sind. Keiner von denen hatte überhaupt eine Lizenz. 

*Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man gerade deshalb mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und waidgerechtes Fischen ausüben wie man es zuhause bei der Fischerprüfung gelernt hat. Fische sind Fische, egal ob in nem See in Deutschland oder im Atlantik.*


Was in jedem Fall auf allen Kanaren-Inseln verboten ist:

- Angeln an, oder in weniger als 150 Meter Entfernung zu Badestränden oder für andere Wassersportarten ausgewiesenen Gebieten (Tauchbasen, Jetski-Strecken etc). Jepp, Strand-Brandungsangeln ist komplett nicht erlaubt. 

- Angeln innerhalb von Hafenbecken und in angrenzenden Zonen mit regelmässigem Schiffsverkehr (die meerwärts gerichtete Außenseite von Molen und Kaimauern ist aber meistens kein Problem, solange dort keine Schiffe sind; das sind mitunter auch sehr fängige Stellen mit größeren Fischen!)

- Anfüttern mit toten oder lebendigen Fischen, Aas oder Substanzen die giftig sind oder Blut enthalten (Anfüttern mit Brot scheint erlaubt zu sein).


Pro Tag und Angler gilt überall auf den Kanaren beim Angeln vom Ufer aus eine Fangbeschränkung von 5 kg Fisch, egal ob "am Stück" oder mehrere einzelne Fische. Das entspricht so ungefähr drei ausgewachsenen Meerbrassen. Beim Hochseeangeln vom Boot aus sind es maximal drei Fische pro Tag und Angler, mit einem Gesamtgewicht von maximal 100 kg. Pro Angellizenz darf vom Ufer aus mit bis zu zwei Ruten gleichzeitig gefischt werden, mit je bis zu drei Haken pro Schnur. 


- - - - - - - 


Spezifische Tipps für Gran Canaria:

Die besten Spots fürs Brandungs- bzw. Felsenangeln auf Gran Canaria liegen an der Ost- und Nord- bis Nordwestküste. Dort fällt der Meeresgrund vielerorts sehr schnell steil ab und man kommt teilweise vom Steilufer aus mit einem ordentlichen Wurf auf Wassertiefen bis zu 30 Meter (also in jedem Fall genug Schnur auf der Rolle haben!). Die Einheimischen nehmen an diesen Spots überwiegend Spinnruten und leichte Brandungsruten von 4 bis 6 Metern. Zum einen mit Dreifach-Paternostern mit 100g und mehr als Endblei sowie fürs Oberflächenangeln Bojen-Posen mit bis zu 200 Gramm Auftrieb. Die Strömung ist dort sehr stark und es gibt viele schroffe Felsen, also ist eine robuste und nicht zu dünne Monofil-Schnur Pflicht. Vereinzelt wird mit Kunstköder gefischt, aber das meiste ist Naturköder, und zwar Riesengarnelen ("Gambas"). Die meisten kleinen Supermärkte haben leider keine Garnelen. Entweder ihr geht in die Fischabteilung im großen Spar-Markt in Playa del Inglés in der Avenida de Gáldar, oder in den Carrefour-Supermarkt im großen Centro Atlántico bei Vecindario. Gambas gibts zwar auch in Angelläden, dort sind sie aber teurer als im Supermarkt und meistens auch etwas älter.

Die Fels- und Kiesstrände im Süden der Insel sind schwieriges Terrain, meistens bleibt es dort bei kleineren Fischen. Aber falls euer Hotel in Playa del Inglés liegt und ihr keine Lust habt immer an die anderen Küsten zu fahren zum angeln, dann fahrt abends (!) fünf Minuten weiter nach --> Punta de las Burras in San Agustín. Das ist eine natürliche Felsenbuhne an der ihr ab und zu ausgewachsene Geißbrassen, Umber, Papageifische und Schwarzmuränen an den Haken bekommt. Selbst einen Rochen mit ca. 1 Meter Spannweite hab ich da mal im knietiefen Wasser gesehen.

Bootstouren zum Hochseeangeln gibt es zum Beispiel von Puerto de Mogán aus. Die dortige Firma heißt Cal Rei Charters. Es werden fünf- bzw. sechsstündige Touren angeboten, die 60-120 Euro pro Person kosten.

Angelläden gibt es nicht so viele auf Gran Canaria, und die meisten sind eher klein. Auch das ist zu bedenken vor eurem Urlaub. Man kann immer irgendeinen Ersatz für kaputtes oder verloren gegangenes Equipment bekommen, aber die Auswahl ist halt nicht immer groß. Es gibt einen kleinen sehr zu empfehlenden Laden in Maspalomas ("Marsana" in der Calle Placido Domingo), dann einen in Arguineguín, und drei oder vier Läden in Las Palmas. 


Also, vielleicht sehen wir uns dieses Jahr auf den Kanaren |bla:


Viele Grüße,

Lionfish.


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

mal den moralischen beiseite:
..."lax gehandhabt" ist nun alles andere als rechtssicher.
ich hab den südlichen charme genossen und eben auch den weicheren, menschlicheren umgang mit den regeln.

habs aber auch erlebt, weil "menschlicher", dass andere angler die volle breitseite abbekommen haben - und die ist im süden deutlich deutlicher als das weichgespülte hierzulande.

ich habs lieber "straight", sprich korrekt. von anglers seite wie auch von der seite derer mit den käppis.

auf mein verhalten habe ich einfluß, was die käppis machen ist allzuoft roulette.


----------



## Lionfish (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

...deshalb ist es auch echt besser wenn man sich die Mühe macht und nen Vormittag seines Urlaubs dafür aufwendet sich eine Angellizenz bei der Gemeinde zu besorgen. Man legt da halt wirklich nur 15 Euro und seinen Pass auf den Tisch und kann dann drei Jahre lang völlig legal überall auf den Kanaren angeln. 

Sehr wahrscheinlich wird die Lizenz nie jemand von dir sehen wollen, aber wenn doch, dann kann das auf den Kanaren mehrere hundert Euro für angeln ohne Lizenz kosten, plus sie können deine ganze Ausrüstung beschlagnahmen. Und dann dürfte so ziemlich jeder Angelurlaub erstmal versaut sein... #d

Und die Umwelt- und Tierschutzbestimmungen die man dort als Angler einhalten muss sind auch weit weniger zahlreich als in Deutschland... die Regelungsdichte ist nicht ein Zehntel von dem was man hier in Deutschland für die Fischerprüfung lernen muss. Aber man sollte sich halt wirklich an Schonmaße halten und wissen welche Fischarten geschützt sind. Denn bei den Bußgeldern für das Nicht-Zurücksetzen untermaßiger und/oder geschützter Fische stehen die Canarios den Deutschen in nix nach... das sind laut Gesetz "schwere Verstöße", und die werden mit einem Bußgeld zwischen 301 und 60.000 Euro geahndet. |bigeyes

Als privater Freizeitangler wird man natürlich kaum zu 60 Mille Bußgeld verknackt, das ist logisch... aber  man tut gut daran, sich als Touri da an die Gesetze zu halten. Dass das mal Polizei oder Fischereiaufsicht kontrollieren und gucken ob du ne Lizenz hast oder was du denn so an Fischen in deinem Eimer hast und wie groß die sind, das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen extrem unwahrscheinlich. Aber wenn man doch erwischt wird, dann kann's halt schnell 300 Euro und mehr kosten. Da freut sich dann die Urlaubskasse...


----------



## hans albers (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

moin .....

danke für die infos   #6
sehr ausfürlich und ortsbezogen

(die pdfs mit den fischarten sind auch mal interessant zum
durchschauen..)


----------



## Frame (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Super Thread, möchte mich mal bei allen bedanken! #6|wavey::m
Einiges dazugeglernt, allerdings leider auch das anfüttern in jeglicher Art verboten sei |kopfkrat

So ein Mist, das war meine große Hoffnung an einer bestimmten Stelle.


----------



## Lionfish (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

hupps, hab gerade nochmal genau nachgelesen wegen der Sache mit dem Anfüttern in den Info-Materialien da bei der Verwaltung auf der Homepage... offenbar betrifft das nur das Anfüttern mit toten oder lebendigen Fischen oder mit Aas, oder mit Sachen die giftige Substanzen oder (Tier-)Blut enthalten. 

Denke mal, damit will man verhindern dass man gewässerfremde Krankheitskeime einschleppt. Das dürfte mitten im atlantischen Ozean nicht so tragisch sein wie in Deutschland wo das so oder so ähnlich jeder Angelverein für seine Gewässer vorschreibt, aber was solls... 

Anfüttern mit Brot scheint demnach nicht verboten zu sein, wird da jedenfalls nicht erwähnt dass das verboten sei.


Was erlaubt ist und was nicht, steht hier in diesem Flugblatt nochmal knapp zusammengefasst drin:

http://cabildo.grancanaria.com/documents/155064/158744/Pesca+de+recreo+de+superficie.pdf


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

wenn das alles zum anfüttern verboten ist (worauf willste eigentlich anfüttern, werden ja wohl keine wasserschweine sein?)
dann gäbs für makrelen, hornis und etliche andere immer noch sardinenöl.

ein paar tropfen und die strecke vor dir schillert :m

aber frag mich nicht, wo man das kriegt. gab mal sowas für aale im süßwasser, war sardinenöl.

aaaber vorsicht: etwas kontakt mit dem zeug verhindert kontakt zu langhaarigen wesen. das zeug riecht und haftet und haftet und haftet


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn das alles zum anfüttern verboten ist (worauf willste eigentlich anfüttern, werden ja wohl keine wasserschweine sein?)
> dann gäbs für makrelen, hornis und etliche andere immer noch sardinenöl.
> 
> ein paar tropfen und die strecke vor dir schillert :m
> ...



Gibt aber auch Kurzhaarige Wesen,die genau darauf Stehen...


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



phirania schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Kurzhaarige Wesen,die genau darauf Stehen...



was du alles kennst :vik:


----------



## Lionfish (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Bei der starken Strömung die du da meistens hast verteilt sich dein Angefüttere eh schneller als du gucken kannst oder wird wieder gegen die Felsen gespült. Da fütterst du eher schon die Fische für deinen Nebenmann an der zehn Meter weiter in Strömungsrichtung steht... :q


Noch'n Tipp: Versucht dort mal, auf Geißbrassen zu angeln. Die heißen auf Spanisch "Sargo" und die sind auf den Kanaren sehr häufig (siehe Bild im Anhang). Die größeren sind eh meistens 10-20 Meter vom Ufer weg und da ist dann auch Anfüttern nicht immer praktikabel. Das sind sehr gute, leckere Speisefische mit festem Fleisch und wenig Gräten. Sie sind Schwarmfische und bevorzugen felsige bis sandig-felsige Untergründe, wo sie sich von kleinen Krebsen, Seeigeln und anderen Krusten- und Schalentieren ernähren. Sargos kriegt man zum einen bodennah mit ner Paternoster-Montage und zum anderen an der Oberfläche mit ner Boje (beides mit Garnelen als Köder). Am besten klappt's mit nem in etwa mittelgroßen Karpfenhaken (siehe Maulform auf dem Bild). Wenn man youtube glauben kann, dann kann man sie auch mit nem Kunstköder fangen. Beste Tageszeit für Geißbrassen ist morgens und abends.


----------



## Frame (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Jepp, ich hatte eigentlich vor mit Brot (Trägermaterial, Hotelreste) hauptsächlich anzufüttern, mit bissl Shrimpsbrühe, Sardinenöl iss bekannt |wavey:#6... Das Ganze kommt in ein Zwiebelnetz oder Kartoffelsack, wird mit Steinen beschwert und mittels Seil (+Stock) nahe dem Ufer versenkt.
Hat auch nur maximal Handballgröße und wird mittels Haferflocken oder was auch immer so verdickt das es einige Stunden ( z. B. am Rhein Kühlwasserauslauf mit regem Schiffsverkehr) aushält und sogar noch was übrig bleibt.

Ist auch keine übermässige Gewässerbelastung, bissl gehackte Makrele usw. verträgts bestimmt auch noch. Haferflocken sind dann eher die gröberen Partikel die sich mit der Zeit rauslösen, das wars schon grob.

Evtl. überbleibende Reste werden natürlich entsorgt und landen nicht am Ufer als Müll. (Futternetz),

 Mischung wird so angesetzt das sie eh maximal 3-4 h in der Strömung hält. Am Rhein funzt es ganz gut.
Krieg ich sicher auch im Meer hin.

Edit: am Rhein nehm ich eher Maisbrühe statt Wasser als Bindemittel, bzw. Mais-Getreidemix und Partikel zum rauslösen, aber durchaus auch schon mal Fischhack.
Funzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



Frame schrieb:


> Krieg ich sicher auch im Meer hin.



das glaube ich weniger. Schon garnicht im Atlantik,mit Wellen,Strömung und tausenden Fischen die deine Anköderung in 1 Min. vertilgt haben werden... Spar dir das Geld und kauf dafür besser gutes Gerät und Köder.

Trotzdem viel Glück und petri Heil!


----------



## Frame (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



Lionfish schrieb:


> Noch'n Tipp: Versucht dort mal, auf Geißbrassen zu angeln. Die heißen auf Spanisch "Sargo" und die sind auf den Kanaren sehr häufig (siehe Bild im Anhang).



Danke auch Dir, jepp von denen hatt ich glaub auch schon paar auf Fuerte, aber ohne anfüttern. Vom Boot aus auf Calamaris.


----------



## Lionfish (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hab selber auch nochmal ne Frage... wenn ich dieses Jahr hinfahre, wollte ich mal ein bisschen Meeres-Spinnangeln mit Kunstköder ausprobieren, nachdem ich auf youtube gesehen hab dass man damit durchaus kapitale Fische fangen kann auf den Kanaren... 

Habt ihr für mich ein paar Tipps was Geräte angeht? Bräuchte halt ne Meeres-Spinnrute mit passender Rolle und Kunstködern. Müsste natürlich eine Rute sein die in nen Koffer passt und somit nicht mehr als 80 cm Transportlänge hat.

Hab bisher überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Spinnfischen, wäre also für Tipps dankbar...


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

moin...

gibt ja so einige hersteller von sogenannten "travel" ruten
zb . mitchell,dam oder shimanski ...

zb.hier:
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/dam-effzett-trv-travel-spin-2-70m-20-50g?action_ms=1

ein besonderes modell kann ich dir jetzt nicht empfehlen,
jedoch würde ich lieber zu ner steckrute mit kurzer teilung raten,
als zu einer tele (vor allem bei spinnruten)...

länge ab 2,70m
wg 20-60 g
sollte hinhauen , 
auch bei etwas grösserem kaliber (wölfe/barracuda zb.)

als rolle kann ich nur immer wieder die penn rollen empfehlen 
(sargus oder spinfisher, slammer)
sehr robust und salzwasser fest.
(2000-3000er grösse)


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Guck dir doch mal die Savage Gear Roadrunner an. Haben eigentlich durchweg gute Bewertungen und sollen ein top P/L Verhältnis haben.
Als Rolle würde ich zu einer Penn battle 3000 greifen...  Ich fische zur Zeit eine 3000 Daiwa Exceller an einer 42g WG Major Craft. Allerdings kann ich meine Rute auf Mallorca stehen lassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDbLCrx45TQ


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hi kollegen
Ich war schon mal auf Lanzarote und war echt ueberrascht von der Fischerei dort.
Ich habe da bereits 2013 was darueber geschrieben, einfachheitshalber kopier ich den Text da noch mal rein, ich koennte mir denken, das hilft so manchen:

Ich war im Sommer 2011 auf Lanzarote, genauer in Playa Blanca, und kann nur sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es 3 verschiedene Angelarten, die du dort vom Ufer aus betreiben kannst.
1: Mit einer leichten Stipprute von den Felsen aus auf Kleinbuntzeugs, netter Zeitvertreib und auch schön für Papa/Kind.
2: Was für die Pfanne. hierfür brauchst du eine rute etwa in Karpfenruten stärke, also WG so bis 80gr., eine Rolle mit 35er Schnur. Darauf kommt ein Paternoster System mit 2 Haken Größe 2-4, als Köder Kalamarie, Garnelen oder Muscheln sowie 40-80gr. blei, je nach Strömung.
Damit kannst du Meerbrassen, Sargos, Snapper uÄ. fangen, wie gesagt, gut, wenn du ein Apartment mit Küche hast.
Und 3. wäre dann noch das "richtige" fischen.
Dafür brauchst du: Eine Rute mit 3-3,60m und WG 150Gr., eine gute rolle  mit 200m 50er Mono, Wallerschwimmer mit 60Gr. Tragkraft sowie ein ca.  80cm langes Stahlvorfach (UNBEDINGT!!!) mit einen 2/0-6/0 Haken, je nach Ködergröße. 
Als Köder brauchst du einen schlanken Silberling, zB. eine kleine Meeräsche oder eine Fisch namens "Boga", so ca. 10-20cm. lang.
Wer ein Problem damit hat, lebende Köfis zu benutzen oder keine fängt,  kann auch Sardinen vom Fischmark nehmen, sind zwar nicht so gut aber  fangen auch.
so gehst du vor: Suche dir eine Mole oder Felsenküste, wo du gleich  tieferes Wasser hast und der Wind oder die Strömung die Montage  hinaustreibt. Finde im Net eine Tidetabelle. Sei am Abend etwa 1 Stunde  vor Fluthöhepunkt am Platz und fische in die Nacht hinein (untertags ist  es weit schlechter). Stelle etwa 2-5m Tiefe am Schwimmer ein und lasse  den Köderfisch raustreiben, verkeile die Rute gut zwischen den Felsen,  öffne die Bremse und warte, was da kommt. Um dir die Zeit zu vertreiben,  kannst du nebenbei noch mit der "Küchenangel" fischen.
Ich habe im Sommer 2011 so geangelt.
1. Versuch: Ein Biss auf Meeräsche. Nach dem Anhieb nimmt der Fisch unaufhaltsam Schnur.  Ich drehe die Rolle immer mehr zu, bis die Rute sich bis in den Griff  biegt. Nachdem etwa 100m abgezogen sind, ohne dass ich den Fisch stoppen  kann, halte ich auf Biegen und Brechen und die Schnur reisst.
2. Versuch: Ein Biss auf Sardine. diesmal kann ich den Fisch nach langer Flucht stoppen, dann beisst er mir einfach das Stahlvorfach durch.
3: Versuch auf Boga. Endlich erfolgreich, ich fange einen schönen Bluefisch.
4: Versuch. Ausnahmsweise mal erfolglos.
5. Versuch, wieder mit Sardine. Der Wind steht auflanding, die Montage  wird an die Mole gedrückt, dort wird die Sardine von einen etwa 70cm.  langen Conger gepackt, den ich GsD wieder befreien kann.
Und nebenbei fing ich mit Kalamarie Köder am leichteren Gerät noch schöne Meerbrassen, Sargos und sogar einen kleinen Rochen.
Also, kurz gesagt, nimm mit was geht, es zahlt sich aus und geh unbedingt in der Nacht. 
Wenn du sonst noch Tipps, besonders für die Gegend Playa Blanca brauchst, jederzeit gerne.
Viel Spaß auf Lanzarote, für mich geht´s heuer nach Teneriffa, mal sehen, was dort so geht.
Johannes


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Servus,


wie schauts mit der Lizens aus? Braucht man da wirklich nen halben Tag (bei Glück) bis man die Behördengänge hinter sich hat? Online geht das anscheinend leider nicht oder?


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hi
Ich hab mir mal auf Teneriffa eine Lizenz geholt, hat damals gar nicht sooo lange gedauert, ist aber schon ein bischen ein Aufwand. Die Leute in diesen Office sprachen ueberhaupt nix anderes als Spanisch, am besten laesst man sich von einen Spanisch sprechenden Bekannten einen Zettel schreiben, wo alles draufsteht, also Name, Adresse, was man will usw. die muessen dann nur mehr eintragen.
Die Lizenz ist auch echt billig und gilt fuer 3 Jahre, soviel ich weiss, auf Allen Kanarischen Inseln oder sogar ueberall an der Spanischen Kueste, bin mir nicht ganz sicher.
Auf Lanzarote habe ich damals keine Lizenz gehabt, ich habe mich aber auch nie in "die Auslage" gesezt, sondern immer, wenn es finster wurde, etwas entfernt auf die Steine "versteckt".
Ich bin nie kontrolliert worden und war jetzt schon 3X angelnderweise auf den Kanaren, manchmal direkt neben der Ploizei, die mir nur interessiert zugesehen haben aber ich habe auch schon  gehoert, wenn sie dich erwischen, wirds teuer.
Muss im Prinzip jeder selber entscheiden.
TL
Johannes


----------



## mieze691 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

für ne Angelerlaubnis für Lanzarote einfach www.Auszeit Lanzarote.de das ist Susanne und die lebt da auf der Insel die erledigt für ein paar €uro den Papierkramm und man kann sich seine Angelerlaubnis dann bei ihr abholen


----------



## mieze691 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



mieze691 schrieb:


> für ne Angelerlaubnis für Lanzarote einfach www.Auszeit Lanzarote.de das ist Susanne und die lebt da auf der Insel die erledigt für ein paar €uro den Papierkramm und man kann sich seine Angelerlaubnis dann bei ihr abholen



www.auszeit-lanzarote.de | C/Princesa Ico 64 Playa Honda, Spain 35509 | GOOGLE Map aufrufen 
Tel. ES +34 928 819 600 | Tel. GB +44 20 3239 2210 | Tel. D +49 4102 238 39 58 | 
Skype: Auszeit.Lanzarote | info@auszeit-lanzarote.de


----------



## Lionfish (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> wie schauts mit der Lizens aus? Braucht man da wirklich nen halben Tag (bei Glück) bis man die Behördengänge hinter sich hat? Online geht das anscheinend leider nicht oder?




nein, keine Sorge...  als ich von einem halben Tag sprach den man  opfern sollte, meinte ich "Hinfahrt vom Hotel in Playa del Ingles aus ---> reinfahren nach Las Palmas ---> Papierkram bei der Behörde erledigen ---> zur Bank gehen und 15 Euro einzahlen ---> Lizenz einsammeln ---> ein bisschen Sightseeing in Las Palmas machen und ---> zurück zum Hotel fahren". 

Der Papierkram in der Behörde dauerte nicht mal 20 Minuten. Weiß nicht wie's auf den anderen Inseln ist, aber in Las Palmas auf Gran Canaria haben sie dort zwei Kunden-Schalter in der Behörde die auch beide besetzt sind. Da steht zwar ein Automat an dem man ne Nummer ziehen kann wenn großer Andrang ist, aber an dem Tag als ich da war kam ich eigentlich fast sofort dran.

Aber nochmal zur Erinnerung, nehmt wirklich *Perso UND Reisepass* mit. Auf eurer Lizenz wird nämlich nachher die Reisepassnummer eingetragen. Kein Reisepass, keine Lizenz.

Im Anhang hab ich unten mal ein Bild angefügt davon, wie das "begehrte Stück" aussieht. Lustigerweise ist das nur ein ganz einfacher labberiger einseitiger Ausdruck auf Druckerpapier in Scheckkartengröße wenn ihr die bekommt. :q Konnte kaum glauben dass so ein Dokument am Ende so unspektakulär daherkommt. Ich hab mir die dann in nem Copy-Shop laminieren lassen... würde ich euch auch dringend empfehlen.

Was das Angelgerät angeht: ihr werdet wahrscheinlich auf den Kanaren die meiste Zeit mit Felsenangeln verbringen (da ja Strand-Angeln verboten ist und Angler in Hafen-Gebieten nicht immer gern gesehen sind). Kann nicht schaden, sich dazu ne Felsenrute anzuschaffen. Felsenruten unterscheiden sich von Brandungsruten dadurch dass sie "schlanker" sind und nicht ganz so starr, obwohl sie Wurfgewichte von 150 Gramm und mehr haben können und man damit locker Würfe von über 50 Metern hinbekommt. Ausreichend ist eine Rute von 4,50 Metern, aber man sieht auch Felsenruten mit 6 Metern. Kauft euch wirklich robuste Monofil-Schnüre; mit allem unter 0,35 werdet ihr wenig Freude haben wenn euer Grundblei mal wieder an nem Felsen festhängt. Am besten hängt ihr das Grundblei als Endblei dran mit nem Wirbel und ner 0,2er Schnur oder so.

Ich selber werd mir halt noch ne Spinnrute kaufen bevor ich im März hinfahre... vielen Dank schon mal für die ganzen Tipps die ihr mir gegeben habt dafür... #6

Was die Tageszeit angeht, kann ich bestätigen dass mir die dicksten Fische meistens abends/nachts an den Haken gegangen sind. Man sieht auch Angler die tagsüber unterwegs sind und große Fische in ihren Eimern haben, aber nachts dürften die Chancen einfach größer sein.


----------



## *luckyluke* (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hi lionfish....vllt sieht man sich ja...Bin ab 12.3.auf gc


----------



## Lionfish (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hi Luckyluke,

mal sehen, im Moment habe ich die 2. März-Hälfte anvisiert für meinen  Urlaub auf GC. Kann sich noch ein zwei Wochen nach vorn oder nach hinten  verschieben.

Wo ist dein Hotel? Falls du in Playa del Inglés bist, probier auf jeden Fall mal die ---> Punta de las Burras  aus in San Agustín. Das ist eine natürliche Felsenbuhne die so ca. 50  Meter ins Wasser reinragt. Links daneben ist zwar direkt ein Badestrand,  aber wenn du die Angel zur anderen, vom Badestrand abgewandten Seite  auswirfst dann sagt keiner was. Beste Fangmethode ist dort ein weit  ausgeworfener Paternoster mit nem 100er Grundblei, mit Garnelen als  Köder auf 10er Karpfenhaken. Beste Tageszeit ist abends und nachts.

Da gibt's Meerbrassen, Umber, Papageifische,  Skorpionfische und Muränen (am besten stachel- und bissfeste Handschuhe  mitnehmen!).


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Punta de las Burras kann ich auch nur empfehlen. #6

#h


----------



## *luckyluke* (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Ja genau da ist meine Unterkunft....corinto 2....will hauptsächlich spinnfischen.
Ich werde mich sicher mal mit einem cerveza abends da blicken lassen und den einheimischen Anglern über die Schulter schauen.


----------



## laraist (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

Hey Leute mich zieht es dieses Jahr im September nach Teneriffa, Costa Adeje (Süden) Hat jemand von euch dort man geangelt? Werden auch dort Lizenzen benötigt?


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



laraist schrieb:


> Hey Leute mich zieht es dieses Jahr im September nach Teneriffa, Costa Adeje (Süden) Hat jemand von euch dort man geangelt? Werden auch dort Lizenzen benötigt?



Warum hast du eigentlich ein gefaktes Profilbild?


----------



## Frame (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Warum hast du eigentlich ein gefaktes Profilbild?



Gibt e auch ne Begründung für den Vorwurf? Kann ich so als Noob nicht nachvollziehen sonst und da sich bisher niemand geäußert hat frage ich mal zuerst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kanarische Inseln (Lanazarote) und das Angeln*

OT

1. Profilbild rechts anklicken - Bild speichern auf PC
2. Google öffnen - Bildersuche - Bild vom PC ins Suchfeld ziehen

Ergebnis sieht man im Anhang 

OT aus


----------

